# help urgent



## MAZCAMPS (Mar 14, 2008)

hi new here just had new kittens two of my problem is mom cat was not supose to get preggers as the breeder i got her from ses she kills kittens my problemis how do i keep mom away from kittens shes meowing for them all the time she licks them but then trys biting them i used to breed yorkies years ago so can cope with the upbringing of kitten but scared of mom getting hold of them please reply thanks in advance maz


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If the mother is a "mover" you need to enclose her with the kittens. The biting, is it around the neck? If they are I guess she's trying the get a grip so she can move the kitten.

I had a queen who started moving her kittens and the only thing you can do is to enclose them in a safe room and check on the *a lot*. The kittens need to lay with their mother in order to keep warm, if the mother is very restless you'll have to supply the kittens with warmth (heating pads, heating blankets etc.). Make sure they can crawl away from the heat though, if they're trapped on the heat they might get dehydrated.

Hopefully the mother will calm down once she's got a safe room of her own with her kittens.


----------



## MAZCAMPS (Mar 14, 2008)

hi thanks but that is not an option as she has hurt them and killed in the past she is just trying to bite them anywhere on the body i have tried to put them with her but just not worth the risk the are on a heat mat and im feeding every two hours theyve been to vets just wanted to know when mother will stop trying to get them thanks


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm, I would just for safe measures keep her away from them till they are old enough to run from her if she gets mean (6 wks?) . I understand what your talking about though with her not moving them just bitting them. I do wonder why she does that though....


----------

